# Why Is My Dove Flying Into Walls?



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

My 5 month old dove is always flying into walls. He has a large room to fly around in and spends most of his time out of the cage. Here are some things he does...

He flies a bit crooked, like his body is bent when flying and will fly into a wall and tumble to the ground

If he flies too fast or for too long he pants for a minute and then calms down

He sometimes just flies straight towards a wall like he doesn't know when to stop

Because he hits the walls, he scrapes his wings and bleeds a little (never more than a drop of blood or a stain on the wall). 

I know it just sounds so bad and it is bad but I don't know what to do! He's my first bird and I raised him and he's always been a little off. He's never been a typical dove. How can I prevent him from flying into walls? Should I paint? Right now the color is almost white. He can't stay in his cage. Any advice would be appreciated... thank you


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

sorry but you need to take him to an avian vet...the cost will suck but hey that's what credit cards are for..he may have visual deficits or an anomaly in his anatomy that hinders his flight. He could be slightly vestibular which would throw off his balance when flying. Could be result of head trauma as a baby, any number of things....get him to an avian vet and stop letting him free fly until you have some answers..he can easily kill himself by slamming into a wall.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

How is his eating,drinking and pooping behaviour? Does he try to perch on the things if any hanged on the wall??? Is he friends with you or avoid you? Any sort of other pet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jimbee said:


> My 5 month old dove is always flying into walls. He has a large room to fly around in and spends most of his time out of the cage. Here are some things he does...
> 
> He flies a bit crooked, like his body is bent when flying and will fly into a wall and tumble to the ground
> 
> ...


first is this a domestic ring neck dove? or wildlife? if he is a pet ring neck dove then,
he needs a large bird cage to keep him safe and a place to feel secure. he could have a bent keel from bashing into things, Im surprized he has not broken his neck. he can live mostly in his cage and should if you are responsible educated owner.

if this is a wild dove he needs to go to a trained rehabber to prepair the bird for a release back to where he belongs.


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> How is his eating,drinking and pooping behaviour? Does he try to perch on the things if any hanged on the wall??? Is he friends with you or avoid you? Any sort of other pet?


He eats, drinks, and poops fine. I don't have anything on the walls for him to perch on. He is very sweet and we are close. He isn't afraid of being held and likes to cuddle haha. He's super sweet.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Trim his flight feathers on one wing so he can't fly & kill himself . Now before to late or leave him in a cage . It's his life your playing with .


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Is he trying to escape or what???
Have checked him for any balance disorders? Is he always like slamming into walls or its just an impulsive habit???
If you have him for five months then he's at home with you. And if any other pet like cat or dog or outrageous looking panting,curtain,commodity ain't spooking him then he could be mentally retarded...or have visual problem with perceiving things and distances or...
I've seen few such pigeons in the past...

Give him a cage with perches where he can hang around by stepping onto one another...
Or you can pluck out equal number of feathers(7 feathers) from both wings so that he can't hurt himself. Clipping/plucking feathers from one wing only may dislocate the wing's joint when he tries to fly. The feathers will grow back in a month,just make sure the feathers aren't raw unless once plucked they'll never grow back. Maybe he will forget slamming into walls when he flies again,if its some sorta habit or temporary disturbance


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't think he's trying to escape. He never tries to fly towards windows or the door. He doesn't appear to be purposely hitting walls. I think he just has a hard time stopping himself when flying so he often hits the wall. I'm not familiar with what balance disorders are but he is unbalanced. If he tries to preen his feathers he falls over to the side 90% of the time. He needs to lean against a wall or pillow to preen his feathers. And sometimes he steps over himself and trips. His legs appear to be fine though. He doesn't get spooked by much. I can vacuum the room while he just sits on the bed. He never seems scared by it, just curious. He's not deaf. I guess he could be retarded... Poor baby


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jimbee said:


> I don't think he's trying to escape. He never tries to fly towards windows or the door. He doesn't appear to be purposely hitting walls. I think he just has a hard time stopping himself when flying so he often hits the wall. *I'm not familiar with what balance disorders are but he is unbalanced. If he tries to preen his feathers he falls over to the side 90% of the time. He needs to lean against a wall or pillow to preen his feathers. *And sometimes he steps over himself and trips. His legs appear to be fine though. He doesn't get spooked by much. I can vacuum the room while he just sits on the bed. He never seems scared by it, just curious. He's not deaf. I guess he could be retarded... Poor baby


This is what I've been trying to ask for. I've seen such pigeons. They were mentally retarded.
But pls tell was he always like this or he has started doing it after he became a juvenile?
If he is this way from hatching then there could be a growth/developmental problem.
I really feel sad for the poor baby...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Like you said he slams at walls,he might have got some concussion in the head which may be causing balance disorders...
Pls put him in a big cage or clip his feathers. Oh,poor baby.....


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Like you said he slams at walls,he might have got some concussion in the head which may be causing balance disorders...
> Pls put him in a big cage or clip his feathers. Oh,poor baby.....


He's been this way since he was a baby. He's never had good balance and he's always been off. He's in his cage right now and he keeps trying to preen his feathers, but then he falls over, gets back up, and eats seeds. He's been repeating this for the past half hour. I don't think he realizes he has any type of problem though... He's just a happy bird and every time he falls over he just gets back up like it's not a big deal. I love him so much, he's such a sweet baby. I'll just have to be very careful with him.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Good luck with him. He's lucky to have a loving campanign like you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think the dove has the problem, its the owner. IMO. keep the bird safe in his cage at least long enough for him to recoup, then perhaps you will keep him safer. Im really disapointed your parents are not guiding you with this pets care.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I don't think the dove has the problem, its the owner. IMO. keep the bird safe in his cage at least long enough for him to recoup, then perhaps you will keep him safer. Im really disapointed your parents are not guiding you with this pets care.


ummmm if she said that he falls over 90% of the time preening himself, and that his balance has been bad since he was a baby, how on earth is that the owner's problem rather than the birds problem?

I think you are being too harsh.

Yes, she should definitely keep him inside the cage because it is clear he cannot take care of himself outside. He will get him self killed if you don'y start protecting him from himself.

I'd also take him to a vet to actually know what is going on with him.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is possible he has a serious vision problem in at least one eye. I can vouch for the fact that a blind bird wil not fly safely - we have a couple. Also that it is difficult for a bird with impaired vision, be it blind in one eye, cataract or the result of disease.


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> I don't think the dove has the problem, its the owner. IMO. keep the bird safe in his cage at least long enough for him to recoup, then perhaps you will keep him safer. Im really disapointed your parents are not guiding you with this pets care.


I am 19 years old, I don't need my parents telling me how to take care of animals. I came to this site so I can get some help and further educate myself from people with bird experience. I'm not perfect but I am doing my best to provide a safe and loving home for him. He is in his cage and I will continue to keep a very close eye on him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> ummmm if she said that he falls over 90% of the time preening himself, and that his balance has been bad since he was a baby, how on earth is that the owner's problem rather than the birds problem?
> 
> I think you are being too harsh.
> 
> ...


Im really not here to discuss my posts in this or any threads. best to stick to posting your own advice to the thread maker. 

IMO whatever the bird has it should not be aloud to fly into walls! it's common sense, the thread maker said he/she won't put the dove in its cage, as said he is eating drinking and pooping, what else is there to do one may ask??... KEEP HIM FROM BREAKING HIS NECK BY KEEPING HIM IN A SECURE CAGE. 

Im done I give up now.


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

John_D said:


> It is possible he has a serious vision problem in at least one eye. I can vouch for the fact that a blind bird wil not fly safely - we have a couple. Also that it is difficult for a bird with impaired vision, be it blind in one eye, cataract or the result of disease.


He could have a vision problem but both of his eyes look very clear and healthy. Although, he did struggle with opening his right eye when he was a baby. He also winks a lot, but he does that with both eyes and I think he's just trying to be cute. If you wink, he winks back and he looks like a pirate. It's pretty adorable.


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> Im really not here to discuss my posts in this or any threads. best to stick to posting your own advice to the thread maker.
> 
> IMO whatever the bird has it should not be aloud to fly into walls! it's common sense, the thread maker said he/she won't put the dove in its cage, as said he is eating drinking and pooping, what else is there to do one may ask??... KEEP HIM FROM BREAKING HIS NECK BY KEEPING HIM IN A SECURE CAGE.
> 
> Im done I give up now.


I didn't mean to make it seem like I refuse to put him in his cage. He's been in his cage all day! When I said "he can't stay in his cage," I meant that I don't think he should stay in his cage all the time. He's a bird and he needs exercise and he shouldn't spend his entire life confined to a cage. I should have been more clear. The last thing I would ever want is my bird to injure himself.


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

As I said in my first post, this bird is obviously not normal and if the owner is that concerned then the bird needs to see a vet. If vet care if cost prohibitive for the owners or the owners are unwilling to take the bird to the vet the bird should be kept in its cage and the cage should be set up to be as safe as possible ( simple steps include putting a soft towel underneath the newspaper/cage paper or whatever to cushion his falls ) I only say this because according to the poster the bird is eating drinking and doing everything normally aside from showing these neurological type symptoms....I do believe someone should have had the common sense to step in and say " hey lets stop letting this bird out who is blatantly and repeatedly hurting himself and literally slamming into walls" So I understand both points- Sometimes birds have certain disabilities that prevent them from doing all the normal activities birds do, including free flying. Your bird may very well be one of these birds. You are obviously a very caring and loving bird owner and its very kind of you to have taken in this bird and given it this much love and attention.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jimbee said:


> My 5 month old dove is always flying into walls. He has a large room to fly around in and spends most of his time out of the cage. Here are some things he does...
> 
> He flies a bit crooked, like his body is bent when flying and will fly into a wall and tumble to the ground
> 
> ...


yeah, now you say he does stay in his cage. well Im glad you shared that with us now that the thread has gone on.

anyway, because he is not right is all the reason not to let him fly out of the cage and get injured. a normal bird would have more freedom of course, this one is not so make adjustments.


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

newtopigeonsNJ said:


> As I said in my first post, this bird is obviously not normal and if the owner is that concerned then the bird needs to see a vet. If vet care if cost prohibitive for the owners or the owners are unwilling to take the bird to the vet the bird should be kept in its cage and the cage should be set up to be as safe as possible ( simple steps include putting a soft towel underneath the newspaper/cage paper or whatever to cushion his falls ) I only say this because according to the poster the bird is eating drinking and doing everything normally aside from showing these neurological type symptoms....I do believe someone should have had the common sense to step in and say " hey lets stop letting this bird out who is blatantly and repeatedly hurting himself and literally slamming into walls" So I understand both points- Sometimes birds have certain disabilities that prevent them from doing all the normal activities birds do, including free flying. Your bird may very well be one of these birds. You are obviously a very caring and loving bird owner and its very kind of you to have taken in this bird and given it this much love and attention.


I will most certainly take him to the vet. And yes his cage is cushioned so he won't hurt himself. I will do whatever I need to provide a safe and happy home for him.


----------



## newtopigeonsNJ (Mar 14, 2013)

great job...although the info you receive here is not always sugar coated we all want to help. Just focus on the useful info people give you. Im 24 now and when I was 19 I was just starting and didn't know too much and it took a lot of people pointing out my mistakes for me to learn which can be hard to hear... we're all here to give our support, and now that you've got your bird in a safer setup, get him to the vet, keep us posted and keep up the good work- j


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Jimbee,What I was thinking over and over again is that if the bird had vision problems then how come he sees the seeds and pick them up. Drink water and stuff....
Something is up with the brain.


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> Jimbee,What I was thinking over and over again is that if the bird had vision problems then how come he sees the seeds and pick them up. Drink water and stuff....
> Something is up with the brain.


That is true, he is very good with picking up seeds so you're right. He definitely seems to have a problem with his brain. Thank you so much for your help I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

newtopigeonsNJ said:


> great job...although the info you receive here is not always sugar coated we all want to help. Just focus on the useful info people give you. Im 24 now and when I was 19 I was just starting and didn't know too much and it took a lot of people pointing out my mistakes for me to learn which can be hard to hear... we're all here to give our support, and now that you've got your bird in a safer setup, get him to the vet, keep us posted and keep up the good work- j


I will, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a pigeon Ranjo who cannot fly without crashing into things. 
My first thought was - perhaps something neurological is going on. I suspected PMV, though the only symptom was a hanging head most of the time. No twisting, no circling, no abnormal poops. 
I have also noticed that her one eye sometimes flutters rapidly. 
Thankfully, she doesn't attempt flying much. She climbs the netted windows, and sits at her favorite spot all day. In the night, I bring her down by waving a sword (a toy sword) at her, and she comes crashing down. I am considering ways to keep her on the ground, and not climb up.
So ...could be concussion, or PMV residual symptoms, or visual problems. Or mental retardation as suggested. In any case, the idea is to let your pigeon enjoy his life, at the same time keep him safe. Whatever works to keep him on the ground.
Handicapped pigeons try their best to live life to the fullest, and do not seem to be bothered much about the handicap. Really admirable creatures.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Agree that keeping the pigeon confined to a cage is a sad option. Clipping the wings would be far better choice.


----------



## Jimbee (Aug 5, 2013)

My bird does the eye twitch too! He's always liked winking at people but just recently his left eye has been rapidly fluttering. I didn't think much of it until now. Hopefully someday I can find a way for him to spend time outside of his cage safely, but for right now I think he needs rest. He really is so tough! Whenever he falls over or hits a wall he brushes it off like it never happened. He's such a sweet baby and I will do everything in my power to give him the safe and happy life he deserves.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I really know very little about sick birds. I've been remarkably lucky with DeeDee. However, I believe some people on other threads have stated that PMV can cause permanent neurological problems? If that's the case, maybe this bird HAD PMV and is experiencing residual effects? Is that possible? That said, after he has had some time to rest, perhaps clipping his wings MIGHT be an option; it would at least keep him from flying full tilt into walls and so forth. Perhaps a vet might be able to tell what's going on and offer suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

if he is very friendly and easily handled another option would be a harness - like the aviator. That way he can have some freedom but stay away from the walls


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you think maybe he can't see the walls, as they are white and harder to see? Whatever his problem, maybe putting something up like some colorful posters maybe. And maybe a few perches so that he has something to fly to, and land on. But I think putting something colorful up would help him to be able to distinguish better where the walls are.


----------

